# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Enciklopedia letrare >  Komente mbi poezite me te mira te shqipes

## uj me gaz

I mbani mend hartimet ne gjimnaz? Kjo teme le te jete nje hartim me teme te lire mbi nje ose disa nga poezite shqipe qe ju pelqen(jne) me shume. Ju lutem nese keni kohe, muze e deshire te komentoni sa me gjere e thelle poezine(te) qe ju pelqen(jne) me shume. Ne rastin me te pare qe do kem dicka te komentuar do e sjell dhe une te preferuaren time. Druaj se komenti im do kerkoje pak kohe, keshtu qe ju lutem per pak durim. Nderkohe ju jeni te lutur te sillini mendimet dhe komentet tuaja. Ju faleminderit.

----------


## uj me gaz

Poradeci

Perendim i vagelluar mbi liqenin pa kufir,
po perhapet dalngadale nje pelhure si nje hije,
neper mal e ne lendina shkrumb i nates qe po bie,
duke zbritur qe nga qielli permbi fshat po behet fir.

E kudo krahin e gjere me s'po qit as pipelim,
ne katund kercet nje porte, ne liqen hesht nje lopate,
nje shqiponje e arratisur fluturon ne Mal te Thate,
futet zemra djaloshare mu ne fund te shpirtit tim.

Tere fisi, tere jeta, ra, u dergj, e zuri gjumi,
zoteroi kater anet erresira, por tani,
duke nisur udhetimin mes per mes nder Shqiperi,
Drini plak e i perrallshem po buron prej Shenaumi.



Ose antologjia e intelektit letrar



I- ASPEKTI ATDHETAR

a. Dashuria per vendlindjen

I pari mesazh qe percjell kjo poezi eshte dashuria per vendlindjen. Qe ne titull, Poradeci, autori vendos nje gur kilometrik. Vendlindja e dashur e poetit shpaloset me ngjyra te vagullta buze liqenit ne muzg. Ndihet aroma e qelizmes se fshatit, buze malit plot lendina. Qielli e fshati shkrihen ngadale ne nje nate qe bie plot shkrumb. Qetesia pushton krahinen, shpendet kthehen ne fole, njerezit ne shtepi e zemrat ne fund te shpirtit. Dita perpiqet te harrohet, gjumi rendon kapaket e syve te jetes, ndersa Drini nanurit perralla duke buruar prej Shenaumit. Nje pershkrim klasik getian i nje pejsazhi te fjetur provincial. Natyre e qete. 

b. Dashuria per atdheun

Plani i dyte atdhetar qe shpaloset ne kete poezi lidhet me historine, perpjekjet, punen e vuajtjet e atdheut te poetit. Ndersa atdheu i mbetur fshat bie ngadale ne erresire e terr, lene pas dore prej perendimit te vagelluar, askush nuk perpiqet per te. Krahina s'pipelin, portat mbyllen, lopata hesht, shqiponjat arratisen fluturim ne nje mal te thate, te zhveshur e pa jete. Zemrat plot vrull djaloshar te intelektualeve te bredhur neper Evrope kerkojne fundin e shpirtit per te mos rene ne sy. Aty, te prangosura presin renien, dergjien e jetes, e fisit - me fis nuk kuptohen dhe aq lidhjet farefisnore, sesa fisnikeria, e fismja, virtyti - per t'i lene vendin zoterimit te kater aneve prej erresires (komuniste, shoviniste, anadollake a te triave se bashku pak rendesi ka). E neper perralla nje lume plak i kendon shpreses duke buruar e udhetuar jashte kufijve mespermes Shqiperise. Himni kombetar i Asdrenit eshte nje ulerime e trashe, e vrazhde, e ashper, agresive e denigruese para kesaj vuajtjes se pafund e thuajse te pashprese te nje shpirti te fisem e te paqte intelektual.


II- ASPEKTI AUTOBIOGRAFIK


Qe Llazari quhej me mbiemer Gusho me teper se kujtdo tjeter i interesonte gjendjes civile. Poradeci ishte mbiemri i tij i dashur. Poradeci quhet edhe kjo poezi. E lexuar nen kete kendveshtrim poeti na servir nje curriculum vitae ne vargje. Plaku dhe liqeni presin mbremjen si pelhure. Vezullim i dobet i jetes shkrumboset nga qielli mbi fshat. Fundi eshte afer e shpirti eshte i qete. S'pipelon deshire, porta mbyllet, s'ka me peng per te cilin ia vlen te punosh, s'ka me qellim per t'iu arratisur fatit. Guri i rende ka zene vendin e vet dhe zemra, kjo zemer e perjetshme djaloshare gjeti se fundi fundin e shpirtit. Mbaroi gjithcka. Sipari bie. Vdekja erdh. Erresire. E vec kenga, kenga e qete e perrallave te lumit plak shperndahet mespermes Shqiperise ne nje udhetim te pafund. Kenga e shenjteruar. Urimi me i madh i kesaj bote: Vdeksh si Lasgushi. 


III- ASPEKTI ROMANTIK

a. Dashuria ne ndienje

Sublimiteti romantik i dashurise si ndienje ne kete poezi nuk shfaqet drejtperdrejt. Ai fshihet si nje burim i nendheshem pas disa fjalezash ne dukje thuajse pa kuptim. Nje pike orientimi perben mbase togfjaleshi "liqeni pa kufir" ne vargun e pare. Kush ka qene ne Pogradec e di se ne muzg dritat e Ohrit e Struges shenojne kufirin e fundem te liqenit tone te kalter. C'fshihet pra pas liqenit pa kufir? C'nocion mundet te barazohet me nje liqen te pafundem lasgushian? Arti? Poezia? Dashuria? Me shume se gjithcka tjeter ndienja e paster e nje dashurie sublime. E dashurise qe naten ben fir, qe nuk kerkon fjale, as pune, as lufte. E dashurise se nje zemre djaloshare ne shpirtin e madh te nje plaku. E nje dashurie, qe nuk pyet per vdekje, as per renie e dergjie. E nje dashurie, qe edhe ne erresiren me te thelle buron perrallore nga shenjteria e perjetshme. E nje dashurie, qe cdo prekje kthen ne poezi...


b. Dashuria ne eros 


...dhe poezia behet pernjehere erotike. Epshi si pelhure, si hije perhapet mbi ndienje, bie me shkrumb mbi mal e lendina e mbi fshat behet fir. Trupi s'pipelin me, porta kercet, puna hesht mbi liqen, instikti ne forme shqiponje arratiset fluturim ne malin (kulmin) me te larte e epshi djaloshar zoteron zemer e shpirt. Pas aktit, pushim, renie, dergjie, gjume. E ne erresire ne prekjen e mespermesshqiperise epshi rifillon perrallshem burimin prej shenjterise. 


IV- ASPEKTI FILOZOFIK E UNIVERSAL

Dhe si perfundim aspekti qe i jep poezise madheshtine perfundimtare. Ideja eshte e thjeshte: C'vjen ne jete, shkon e c'shkon, vjen serish. E midis ardhjes e ikjes mbetet kohe per lartesim. Zarathustra nuk kish folur dot me poetikisht shqip. Ne poezi shohim vec gjysmen e ciklit, djaloshi behet plak e shkon, per te rilindur. Pjesa me e pafajshme e ciklit, femijeria mungon. E ne mungese ajo miklon perrallshem vargun e fundit.


V- EPILOG


Stili, gjuha e muzikaliteti i kesaj poezie vendosin piken ne fund te mesazheve qe ajo percjell. Une mund te kisha shkruar akoma me shume per cdo aspekt, mund te kisha gjetur edhe aspekte te tjere, te pakten te paraqiturit ketu e bejne kete poezi per mua, me te miren e gjuhes shqipe. Te gjithe aspektet te pare ne vecanti nuk jane aspak origjinale. Te tere jane gjendur te botuar a menduar a derguar edhe para Lasgushit, origjinaliteti e gjenialiteti i kesaj poezie qendron ne nderthurjen e bashkejetesen e tyre ne nje poezi te vetme. Ndersa Kadarete, Agollet e nje gjithesi e tere poetesh e shkrimtaresh shqiptare para e pas Lasgushit u eshte dashur nje veper te percjellin tere keta mesazhe, Lasgushit i mjaftuan tre strofa. E thene ndryshe me te pathenat e Migjenit: Bukuria qe lind.

----------


## Bel ami

> Himni kombetar i Asdrenit eshte nje ulerime e trashe, e vrazhde, e ashper, agresive e denigruese para kesaj vuajtjes se pafund e thuajse te pashprese te nje shpirti te fisem e te paqte intelektual.


I ke seriozisht keto fjale? Himni i Asdrenit qenka nje ulerime e trashe dhe e vrazhde?,agresiv dhe denigrues?

A mund te quhet denigruese strofa :

Se Zoti vete e tha me goje
qe kombe shuhen permbi dhe
Po Shqiperia do te rroje
Per te,per te punojme ne !

Betimi mbi flamur  eshte nje thirrje e hapur qe poeti u ben Shqiptareve per bashkim.Eshte nje thirrje qe cdo popull ben tek simbolet e tij.Ku e shikon ulerimen ti tek kjo poezi? Besoj se nuk ke dashur te thuash keto fjale,ose je nxituar.

----------


## uj me gaz

me se seriozisht. 

himni kombetar vjen nga nje shekull roberie ne te cilin krijimi i kombeve nga zgjedhat perandorake ishte perparim. ne ato kohe njerezimi zgjidhjen e problemeve themelore e shihte ne lufte apo ne aftesine per te fituar nje lufte (me gjithe pasojat e saj). 

nje shekull me vone ne dime se paqja eshte me e cmuar se lufta ne cdo aspekt. dhe se bashkepunimi afatgjate midis popujve e kombeve con detyrimisht ne rritjen e mireqenies se pergjithshme me shume se lufta. biles edhe per ata kombe te cilet zoterojne aftesi te larta ushtarake. vec kesaj njerezimi ndodhet para problemesh qe nuk mund te zgjidhen dot ne kuadrin kombetar por ne ate global. e nese sot nje komb para nje ndeshje futbolli kendon: 

...prej lufte vec ai largohet,
qe eshte lindur tradhetor...

c'mund te quhet kjo? para se gjithash c'mund te quhej Llazar Gusho apo Dhimiter Pasko qe nuk do shkonin kurre ne lufte per cfaredo arsye? jo prej frike si aludon teksti i himnit por prej dijes.

komuniteti evropian eshte shembulli i nje bashkesie kombesh qe ndodhen akoma ne fillim te procesit te unifikimit te rregullave te bashkejeteses, ose e thene ndryshe ne bashkimin e kombeve ne nje bashkesi te vetme pa kufij, dogana e luftera midis njeri tjetrit. ky eshte nje mesim te cilin shqiptaret duhet t'a mesojne sa me shpejt per te qene pjese e kesaj bashkesie. por himni kerkon vetem bashkimin kombetar...

----------


## Bel ami

E para Shqiptaret nuk kane qene te roberuar vetem per nje shekull,por per dy mijevjecare.
E dyta me vjen keq ta them po ke mangesi ne perceptimin e poezise perderisa akoma nuk  ke kuptuar poezine "Betimi mbi flamur".
Se treti  per momentin  e ndeshjes se futbollit kur kendohet Himni duhet ta dish se ato fjalet 
...Prej lufte vec ai largohet
qe eshte lindur tradhetor....
marin akoma me teper kuptim.Lufta nuk behet vetem me pushke.Kuptoje pak kete moment.Mos i mer gjerat shabllone.Je duke cituar nje poezi dhe jo nje formule te fizikes ap kimise.
Se katerti te keshilloj ta lexosh akoma Lasgushin,bile poezine e tij qe i ka kushtuar Asdrenit.

----------


## uj me gaz

E para Shqiptaret nuk kane qene te roberuar vetem per nje shekull,por per dy mijevjecare.

-e jane akoma. jo te tere sigurisht. por ata qe ndihen te lire quhen te manget.

E dyta me vjen keq ta them po ke mangesi ne perceptimin e poezise perderisa akoma nuk  ke kuptuar poezine "Betimi mbi flamur".

-faleminderit.

Se treti  per momentin  e ndeshjes se futbollit kur kendohet Himni duhet ta dish se ato fjalet 
...Prej lufte vec ai largohet
qe eshte lindur tradhetor....
marin akoma me teper kuptim.Lufta nuk behet vetem me pushke.Kuptoje pak kete moment.Mos i mer gjerat shabllone.Je duke cituar nje poezi dhe jo nje formule te fizikes ap kimise.

 :buzeqeshje: 

Se katerti te keshilloj ta lexosh akoma Lasgushin,bile poezine e tij qe i ka kushtuar Asdrenit.

-faleminderit edhe njehere.

----------


## Arrethyesi

> Poradeci
> 
> Perendim i vagelluar mbi liqenin pa kufir,
> po perhapet dalngadale nje pelhure si nje hije,
> neper mal e ne lendina shkrumb i nates qe po bie,
> duke zbritur qe nga qielli permbi fshat po behet fir.
> 
> E kudo krahin e gjere me s'po qit as pipelim,
> ne katund kercet nje porte, ne liqen hesht nje lopate,
> ...


Eshte per tu admiruar guximi juaj kur pretendoni te keni gjetur celesin e leximit te kesaj poezie. Pse nuk lini secilin ti japi kuptimin qe do dhe mos humbisni ne hamendje se c'ka dashur te thote Lazgushi. Njoh disa kritike letrare dhe rralle jene ne nje mendje persa i perket poezive me peshe. Thjesht mbetem pa fjale kur lexoj te tilla shkrime.

----------


## uj me gaz

> Thjesht mbetem pa fjale kur lexoj te tilla shkrime.


 :buzeqeshje: )))))))))))))))))))

----------


## Heta

Dikush e thot se himni kombëtar i Asdrenit na qenka një ulurimë e trashë ,e vrazhd.Pra ndoshta edhe Skënderbeu nuk është hero kombëtar,edhe Nënë Teresa nuk është humanitare..Asdreni në himnin kombëtar thërret për bashkim rreth flamurit,e thot Shqipëria do të rrojë e ne të punojmë për te,prej luftës veq ai largohet që është i lindur tradhëtar,kush është burr nuk largohet po vdes si një dëshmor.E ty zotri a kjo të duket vrazhdësi?Besoj se kur e ke shkruar këtë ke qenë pak i hidhëruar në diken, më duket pak je nxituar.Mos ta sulmojmë aq ashpër vetveten.

----------


## uj me gaz

_Dikush e thot se himni kombëtar i Asdrenit na qenka një ulurimë e trashë ,e vrazhd._

po mor zotni, ne kohet e sotme e nen nje kontekst te caktuar ashtu eshte


_Pra ndoshta edhe Skënderbeu nuk është hero kombëtar,edhe Nënë Teresa nuk është humanitare.._

ketu ndryshon pak puna. nese per ty skenderbeu eshte hero edhe ti per mua hero je. ndersa Nene Tereza eshte figura me e paster dhe e vyer me prejardhje nga trojet shqiptare. humanizmi i saj e ben madje nje nder figurat me te vyera te mbare njerezimit


_Asdreni në himnin kombëtar thërret për bashkim rreth flamurit,e thot Shqipëria do të rrojë_

a e kam kundershtuar une kete?

_e ne të punojmë për te,_

fatkeqesisht nuk e ka thene kete. ne asnje fjale te himnit.


_prej luftës veq ai largohet që është i lindur tradhëtar,kush është burr nuk largohet po vdes si një dëshmor.E ty zotri a kjo të duket vrazhdësi?_

po jo mor zoteri, nuk me duket. kjo *eshte* vrazhdesi. sot e kesaj dite ashtu eshte. apo te marrim pushken tani e te hyme ne EU, se ne NATO hyme. thjesht per kujtese: Nene Tereza nuk luftoi ne Shqiperi edhe pune aty shum pak beri, por mbetet ajo qe mbetet.

_Besoj se kur e ke shkruar këtë ke qenë pak i hidhëruar në diken, më duket pak je nxituar.Mos ta sulmojmë aq ashpër vetveten._

 :buzeqeshje: ))))))))))))))))))

je heroi im vertet. pershendetje miqesore

----------


## broken_smile

Vertet nje poezi e arritur! dhe me pelqeu shume komenti/analiza qe i ke bere..

tema meriton me shume vemendje..

----------

